# How long will iui take?



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi everyone, I have my 1st iui tomorrow and really nervous dont know what to expect. How long does it take? and does it hurt?


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

i dont know the answer to your question but good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Battenberry (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Kelz,

It's not that much different to a smear really, but obviously more exciting! After inserting a speculum, a fine catheter is put up through your cervix. This felt a little strange for me, not really painful just twinge of discomfort, but once in and the insem took place I couldn't feel anything. It only took a couple of mins for me, then the nurse left us in the room for about ten mins just to relax and try to encourage the swimmers to go in the right direction - her words! It really wasn't painful and quite quick for me. I remember being worried I forgot to shave my legs, lol! The things that pop into your mind..
Loads of luck to you, hope it all goes well. Love B x x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

You usually have to prepare the sample a couple of hours before the IUI but that shouldbe done for you I guess? The actual insem only takes a few minutes & is a little like a smear, they use a speculum to insert the catheter. I found if my cervix was open it didn't hurt at all but on the 2nd one my cervix wasn't open & it was a little uncomfortable.

You may get some cramping afterwards & possibly a little spotting but otherwise it's quite straightforward

Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi sorry cant help with that either just wanted to say good luck and give you some  .


----------



## kelz2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanx for the good luck posts girls, and the advice I will remember to shave my legs B, that made me laugh as I could imagine u thinking about shaved legs when having insem, thats something I would do . x


----------



## sallylouise (Jan 30, 2009)

Good luck Kelz! How exciting! xx


----------

